# Cat feeding problems



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Difficult one. Have you considered a microchip operated cat feeder? They can be a bit tricky to get the cats used to, and some cats learn how to cheat, but it is probably the only solution unless you can stay and watch until she has finished eating and then remove the bowl (much more difficult with cats, who prefer to browse, than dogs).


----------



## BellaSpoo (May 20, 2018)

Will he eat it all if you free feed? 
This is the only thing that works with my dogs. Bella won’t eat when you want her to, she stayed on the lower side of the average weight until I started free feeding because she’s so picky about when she wants to eat. Feeding schedules do not work for us no matter how hard I try. I guess I eat when I’m hungry so they eat whenever they’re hungry lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If they just need to be in the same room (ie; see each other) why not try using a wire crate? Feed one inside the crate with door closed, while the other is outside the crate, that way they can see each other, but Fresh Air will not be able to raid the food bowls! See which one will eat inside the crate..................you may have to try each cat in the crate at separate times!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We can't feed Fresh Air dry food. He bloats. They eat wet food together on a shelf with two bowls. They eat facing each other. A crate might work, but I think we'll get Fresh Air a slow feeding bowl. That might slow him down enough to give Sunshine a chance to eat.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know this sound silly but maybe you could use a dog crate with a divider so they can both see each other while they eat. 

ETA: opps didn’t see Molly already suggested it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

